

The Domain Landrush of Kanye's Presidential Bid - seane
https://medium.com/@visiblehq/all-the-new-kanye-presidential-domains-since-last-night-b927be09d3fe

======
seane
I'm not a domainer myself, but love to watch how these things unfold. What do
most of these people think will happen? A big payday?

Several of them are going to get URDP slapped because "yeezy" is trademarked
(it HAS to be, right?).

Anyway, thought this was entertaining. :)

